# Archery History and Archery Talk Calendar



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

Oh boy GRIV! I never thought that middle one would make it online. LMAO


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Man, oh man, I wish I were a Fusion cam


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

count me for one.....did the money thing, just gotta wait now.

thx griv, you da man


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

I like this much more than bowhunters with dead animals!!!!!!!!

Great job


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=39676


----------



## mrsmith (Oct 16, 2003)

who are the 3 girls in that calender? Where can i get the pics without the rest of the calender, although i will be buying the calender as well!


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

I know I posted it before in a different section. But this area makes more sense to put it.
Okay, I have three main points to cover.
One, the images of beautiful women in bikinis or extremely short shorts is stigmatizing to any self respecting woman. There are enough pictures out there that do the same, why must we shame our sport by showing the only way we can sell equipment is by trying to jump start the male hormone. 
Second, this by far isn't promoting the sport. It isn't trying to get the group of people desperately needed in the sport jumping on the chance to give it a try, women. Third, the comments on how this is art are false. Art is a truly creative piece of material. Yeah the calendars are creative? Every other sport out there uses sexy models to promote their sport. Art isn't what I call it. 

Sex doesn't have to be the selling factor in bows, creativity and tasteful tactics are need.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

> One, the images of beautiful women in bikinis or extremely short shorts is stigmatizing to any self respecting woman


Well, I guess you are saying that my wife is not self respecting then.

To my knowledge, she has yet to see this calendar ad. I can gaurantee that it would fail to "stigmatize" her, insult her, or embarrass her. She is perfectly confident in her own physical appearance, and intelligence. The ad shows nothing that cannot be seen at any beach in the country. Albeit, I have yet to see any Martin bows while at a beach!


Hey, somebody please explain to me why I am discussing this with a child?

Nevermind.


----------



## slbowman (Oct 21, 2003)

*martinporn.com*

Trash!!! It is too bad that any self respecting bow company has to resort to trashy adds to sell it's products. I subscribe to a couple of bow magazines and if Martins adds are going to get this trashy I guess I will just have to cancel them!!! Sure don't want me 10 year old bowshooting daughter to be looking through my mag and see trashy pictures like that and think it is ok for her to dress that way cause then I would have to cencer her wordrope.


----------



## slbowman (Oct 21, 2003)

OH, .......

P.S. guess I won't be buying any Martins any time soon. 

Soon they will only be able to run thier adds in Playboy ect...


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

This just in people!!!!! This is NOT an ad It is a CALENDER!!!!!!!!! HELLO!!!!! MC FLY?!!!!!! 

This is nothing that is forced upon you in any way, shape, or form. Get a grip. When you walk into a variety store, do you ask them to take the "Dirty" magazines of the shelf for fear you might buy one? I didn't think so. When you start to make some sense, feel free to post again...


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Oh,....

slbowman...guess you're gonna be stuck with a choice between the companies shooting for second best..


----------



## n2bows (May 21, 2002)

Do you know when you will be shipping out the calendars?


----------



## TnXtreme (Dec 12, 2003)

I want one


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2003)

*curves*

JUST LIKE MARTIN BOWS HAVE CURVES !!!!!! I'M IN ....

TIRED OF ALL THE BOX SHAPED BOWS , THEY BE BORIN'... AS ALWAYS MARTIN IS STILL #1

THANKS GRIV.... 

Hey I'd like to see other archery companies keep up... maybe Martin can steal there slogans.... 
LIKE CHEETAS ARE FASTER THAN DONKIES................... 
OR 
CATS DON'T KICK ..................
OR 
MY CAT HAS THE TRU-ARC PERFORMANCE SYSTEM !!!
AND
I PUT MY CAT ON NITROUS ITS BETTER THAN SPEED>>>---->
imagine the posibilities


----------

